# portage bass tournament



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

Does any one know of an open bass tournament this sunday (10/21/07) at portage lakes? any info would be great.


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

V-Max, its the Central Basin Bass 12th Annual Benefit Tournament for the child life and ed. dept. at Metrohealth. 7:30-3:30 Entry fee is $70. (Cash Only) at the ramp (includes Big Bass) (they were taking entries through the mail, but that was up till Oct. 5th) I believe take-off is from New State Park ramp  We're planning on being there! WB


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks. How many boats do they usualy draw?


----------



## AkronBass (Mar 17, 2007)

depending on weather but usually a great turnout, this is a fun tourney to fish!


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

V-MAX200 said:


> Thanks. How many boats do they usualy draw?


Over 100 last year!


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

If anyone can use a partner please let me know


----------

